# Are You Ready for Some Footage?!?!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Enjoy...up only for a limited time. A preview of the 335-bird shoot.

"The Hunt"


----------



## MossyMO

Looks like good times............. great footage Chris !!!


----------



## Shu

I hate you guys...... great job. I love those birds raining down.


----------



## KEN W

That's from the big shoot last weekend?

Great footage....music too loud.


----------



## Squeeker

Very nice editing...That easily rivals the famous spring hunt on HuntingFootage.com (the one with Enter Sandman by Metallica).


----------



## MCMANN

looks like a good time and good video

hope you have permission from metallica to use there music if not could be a law suit waiting to happen

but looks good

mike


----------



## waterwolf

What else can one say................totally awesome.
I like the music.[/quote]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

MCMANN said:


> hope you have permission from metallica to use there music if not could be a law suit waiting to happen
> mike


It's Megadeath, not Metallica. I'm not putting any released music on the final, just having fun with the trailers.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## MCMANN

LOL that is megadeath isnt it LOL

id just would hate to see that happen to you

someone else has been biting the bullet and hasnt been caught yet useing other peoples music on all of his videos

cant wait to see the video

make sure you send tracy a copy for us

mike


----------



## Lance Pardee

That is some great footage man. Can't wait for the whole thin to be released.


----------



## MnDiver

Very Nice!! Amazing how steady U camera guys are. Can't wait to see the whole works!! :jammin:


----------



## J.D.

Nice! Cant wait to see the whole video! :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz

Those things looked like they were on a sucide mission! sweet video, cant wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## DUtyler

sweet preview. the movie is going to be awsome.


----------



## Travery

:lost: Its sure going to be a long summer. That was simply incredible


----------



## dosch

Cool


----------



## fishhook

"That's the way you do it. That's old school."

Man, i miss those days. 

Looks like a nice shoot...congrats.


----------



## JuvyPimp

I know i call myself the juvy pimp but you guys truely "pimped" the juvies that day, one day i will get a good whack at them like that. :beer:

sucks no bands though, one thing that goes along with younger birds i guess


----------



## griffman

Oh yea!!! That's some good stuff, had to watch it twice!

LOVE THE MUSIC!
:rock:


----------



## Goosehowa3

Awesome hunt guys. Nice work. :sniper:


----------



## buckseye

I want more... RIGHT ON grreat music... I want more


----------



## d wiz

That footage is straight out rediculous!! :bowdown:


----------



## quackattack

Wow. That looks like a blast!!! Can't wait until this fall to get out and nail em'! I got a question for you Chris, is that on the same video as the other promo you put out? When is it going to be out on video/dvd?
I can't wait to see it. 
:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

Great video, can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## bubolc

F'ing awesome! I'm sending it to everbody I know.


----------



## brobones

Sweet footage Chris Job well done... Some great shooting too, nice to see guys that shoot straight. Cheers to all that were in the dekes that day that is why we hunt the whites to get a day like that in the dekes..
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

quackattack said:


> I got a question for you Chris, is that on the same video as the other promo you put out? When is it going to be out on video/dvd?


That's actually a good question. I have so much hunting footage from the past 4 seasons that I'm not sure how much I can fit in. This hunt will _probably_ be included with the "4 Seasons" video, but it's looking like it'll be a 2-DVD set. I'm estimating around 3-5 hours of solid, edited footage - plenty of bloopers too


----------



## Bruce

Awesome Chris can't wait for the video.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> When is it going to be out on video/dvd?


Almost forgot...I think it'll be ready to roll out in July.


----------



## muskat

NICE


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

Simply stunning....

How big was the spread?
E-caller? Was it fall or spring?
How many guns?

What is going to be the cost for the video?

Inquiring minds want to know!

Everytime I watch it I bust up lauging when you shoot that blue....

Lastly, Nice shooting!

Jeff Given


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> How big was the spread?


Only around 400-500 decoys. (our own custom socks and sillosocks) We had over 1500 with, but we scouted the spot all month, the conditions were right, and we didn't need more in my opinion.



> E-caller?


We made our own. We had 2 of our homemade's out, both playing at a moderate level. What we use is here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php



> Was it fall or spring?


Spring.



> How many guns?


6 guns, and we ran out of shells. We had more in the truck, and probably could've walked a mile, got more and could've shot another 150 but we had plenty to clean already. I had to buy another deep freeze last week just to hold all of that jerky...It will be given to all landowners this fall.



> What is going to be the cost for the video?


Probably $20-30. It will be the most "footage packed" video that I've ever seen, let alone the best IMO ( and of course I'm biased  ) And this also is looking to be a 2-DVD set to include it all.

This is my first attempt, I've learned alot...and all I've got to say is, "You should see what we have in store for next season." I'm already looking at a second camera and we've got a lot of ideas to make our future videos the most interactive ever. If you've watched dozens of videos like I have, you know there's something missing that should and can be offered.

It was fun, and it'll get better. Thanks for inquiring!


----------



## Draker16

AWSOME footage, what kind of camera do u use?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I use the high end versions from Canon.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

> I use the high end versions from Canon


So they will all be in HiDef then??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

No idea...I'm new to developing HD.


----------



## dblkluk

I think that camera is still just digital. You'd have to sell ALOT of videos to go HD. Most TV stations cant afford HD cameras right now. 
But when the day comes... man those videos clips will be even sweeter!!!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

yeah i was gonna say...because the Canon camera one step up from the one that I plan on picking up this summer is the one that shoots hi-def...and that would make a rediculous hunting video!! :beer:


----------



## griffman

Chris Hustad said:


> This is my first attempt, I've learned alot...and all I've got to say is, "You should see what we have in store for next season." I'm already looking at a second camera and we've got a lot of ideas to make our future videos the most interactive ever. If you've watched dozens of videos like I have, you know there's something missing that should and can be offered.
> 
> It was fun, and it'll get better. Thanks for inquiring!


I think you need one more guy and a bearded pointing dog in the next video. Hey, that sounds a lot like me and my dog, I think I could help you out Chris!


----------



## DUKPRO

Great clip! Fantastic "in your face" action.


----------



## Eric Hustad

The guys at work are loving the trailers, but the one question we have is what are the videos going to be rated?? Did you include the nudity?? And what was big brother doing while you were shooting all those snows?? Anyway pretty cool stuff the rest of us can only watch and dream....

"What are you watching?.......children's programming."


----------



## Travery

Well from the sounds of things, this video may have to be viewed by the rating systems because I have seen a very new side of GB3. Apparently he likes to have his way with the bigfoots when no ones looking. Id say atleast PG-13 if there are any clips of GB3 knockin boots with a fullbody.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

any footage of the girls at the DW banquet in Fargo? They were SMOKIN!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

cant wait to see the whole thing!!!


----------



## goosecommander

bwaaahahahahahah.....lmao...you better watch yourself now


----------



## djleye

> any footage of the girls at the DW banquet in Fargo? They were SMOKIN!


I think Decoyer has some footage.......just not at the banquet!!!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

:beer: :lol:


----------



## JEDJR

Great lookin clip, Looks to be an awesome video! I will sure get a copy!


----------



## djleye

> JEDJR


Jed, you said the gun wasn't loaded!!!! :laugh:


----------



## weasel73

Thats awsome..Anytime you wanna hunt in southdakota just pm me...haha..I liked it alot...


----------



## DeltaBoy

When I need a quick lift at work... I just watch the clip! 

Looking foward to the video and this coming fall!


----------



## Ty

You guys rock! Loved the pics you HAD up here.

This is even better.

BTW, Nebraska dudes viewing this. The G&P banned me. :eyeroll:


----------



## charles

If been away from this site too long that was nice very nice. The wind the birds pitchin....... hey I got decoys just like those..............


----------



## slough

Is the video still coming out? or did I miss something?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yup, it's being packaged and should be available soon. Check the homepage for it to come out.


----------



## mallardhunter

:jammin: I'm very excited, is there anyway to get a autograph? just in case it goes big.


----------



## Van Wey

Yeah, I think I will be ordering that one!!! Might just get my "O"face!!!!


----------



## Madison

watching the final cut as I type.. Brings back some good memories from the field. I cant wait to sit in the blind with Chip Fleishman!

keep it reeel
madison


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the update - I cant wait! :beer:


----------



## Dave in Mpls

Sweet!!

Great job, Chris!!


----------



## JEDJR

Thanks for the update. I'll be lookin for it!


----------



## Travery

Where is it Chris???????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's being shipped to me next week.


----------



## Chris Schulz

Glad to hear!


----------



## mallardhunter

:jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's READY!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... ProdID=205


----------



## DeltaBoy

Get out the popcorn and beverages! :lol:


----------



## Madison

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:

uh oh, uh oh, uh oh, uh oh.... Stop!!! Hammertime..

Ya'll want some pancakes 

Mad-e


----------



## MnDiver

Sweeet... should get a guy pumped for some snow Blastin.


----------



## Travery

Now we finally get to put on OUR O-faces!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow Hunter

I ordered the video today, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Madison

Travery said:


> Now we finally get to put on OUR O-faces!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter

Yay! party :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Nice!


----------



## charles

order in really need a fix :sniper:


----------



## JEDJR

Just ordered my copy. Look forward to it.


----------



## qwakk

ordered mine online today!!! Can't wait!! So, I guess there's no megga party at the Hustads place? :lol: I hunted the opener at Lower Klamath this weekend. SWEET !! Got to see lots of friends and had an a$$ kickin' shoot. Honks, Specs, mallards and a few pins... We picked off the menue !! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

I just ordered mine too, im looking forward to watching it. :jammin:


----------

